# Tonight's Gumbo Pic



## salt and pepper (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great!  You need to post the recipe now!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 14, 2012)

*Outstanding!!   Gumbo never looks visually appealing to me but that is a work of art!  I too would love to have the recipe.*


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## spork (Mar 14, 2012)

*drooling*  I need an extra large spoon and bib!


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't happen without the recipe! Looks good!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry to say, I don't have the recipe because I just cooked it off the top of my head!
Basically I started out with the roux (dark) added the trinity and fish & veg stock , a touch of fish sauce. Added cajun seasoning and hot sauce to taste. Added: garlic , shrimp , oysters , crawfish tail meat , whole crawfish , scallops , orka , gumbo file and a can of roasted tomato's. Garnished with green onions and cooked rice. I use Zatarain's rice , it has more flavor then plain white rice.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks great. I love me some Gumbo


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 15, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Sorry to say, I don't have the recipe because I just cooked it off the top of my head!
> Basically I started out with the roux (dark) added the trinity and fish & veg stock , a touch of fish sauce. Added cajun seasoning and hot sauce to taste. Added: garlic , shrimp , oysters , crawfish tail meat , whole crawfish , scallops , orka , gumbo file and a can of roasted tomato's. Garnished with green onions and cooked rice. I use Zatarain's rice , it has more flavor then plain white rice.



Thanks for this S&P........so often Gumbo not only looks, but tastes like a muddy mess.  Good job.
Do I understand that you used Asian fish sauce?  Brilliant!


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 16, 2012)

Mmm, fish sauce. Great idea! Do I also see some jalapenos in there?

Seriously, amazing looking gumbo - I can't stop looking at the picture and trying to decide where I would dig in first


----------

